# Two word swearing



## bobski

Do you think this is appropriate

Baw Bag.. :lol:

Give me yours...


----------



## Dotti

Twanker :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

not sure i understand, but i'll give it a go..

cunt fuck!

or

abso-fucking-cunting-lutely

:roll:


----------



## bobski

Dotti said:


> Twanker :lol:


 Dotti thats only one word.

Pillow muncher... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kidney wiper


----------



## Nilesong

rustyintegrale said:


> Kidney wiper


WUT????!!!!

I still like gob shite.


----------



## T3RBO

Love the variance in this forums topical conversations

Swivel bitch


----------



## rustyintegrale

Window licker


----------



## Dotti

bobski said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twanker :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti thats only one word.
> 
> Pillow muncher... :lol:
Click to expand...

F**k wit ! :lol:


----------



## welshgar

Bollock chops is my fave


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Toss pot 
Scum bag 
Fuck face
Stupit twonk
Arse wipe 
Smeg head
Dick face
Twat and a half


----------



## Dotti

YELLOW_TT said:


> Twat and a half


That's 4 words!

...You - Arse wipe! :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

shit face


----------



## Wallsendmag

Southern softie
essex girl
s mb


----------



## Dotti

Bastard features


----------



## rustyintegrale

Knob pump


----------



## Dotti

slut slapper


----------



## rustyintegrale

Rectum wrecker


----------



## Dotti

fat fucker


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

bum bandit
butt fucker
piss flap
cock nose
[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Guest

Fuck-Tard


----------



## Charlie

Spaz Monkey
Flange Batter


Charlie


----------



## Dotti

sugar tits


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twat and a half
> 
> 
> 
> That's 4 words!
Click to expand...

I know but still worth a adding to the list Shit head :wink: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Arse miner
Fuck-weasel
Jizz hoover
Cock chops
Shit-munch


----------



## bobski

Pmsl at all of them.. :lol:

Knob Jockeys.  :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> bum bandit
> butt fucker
> piss flap
> cock nose
> [smiley=smash.gif]


my best is cock nose.. never heard that one. funny image though :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

rustyintegrale said:


> Rectum wrecker


 :lol:

i was once called a ************ :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Almost forgot 
Slut bitch


----------



## TurboTTS

TurboTTS said:


> not sure i understand, but i'll give it a go..
> 
> doodah fuck!
> 
> or
> 
> abso-fucking-doodah-lutely
> 
> :roll:


someone changed my word cunt to doodah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

TurboTTS said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i understand, but i'll give it a go..
> 
> doodah fuck!
> 
> or
> 
> abso-fucking-doodah-lutely
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> someone changed my word doodah to doodah :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

ok what is i use the word tnuc instead of the other word for doodah? :twisted:


----------



## bobski

Charlie said:


> Spaz Monkey
> Flange Batter
> 
> 
> Charlie


 Flange Batter :lol:

Wank Stain


----------



## Hark

Regularly when I'm driving:

What is this COCK-END doing?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hark said:


> Regularly when I'm driving:
> 
> What is this COCK-END doing?


I use bell-end similarly...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> shit face


Shit faced = to get drunk [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti

TiT Wank


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Knob jockey


----------



## Dotti

piss head


----------



## rustyintegrale

Cum head


----------



## Dotti

pillock bollox


----------



## TTCool

Andy, you're way out there in front. The North East wins :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTCool said:


> Andy, you're way out there in front. The North East wins :lol:


Just doing my bit for the NE Joe


----------



## Nilesong

Knob end!


----------



## TurboTTS

slut fucker
cum crust
toss pot
muff monkey
george bush ... :roll:


----------



## Dotti

Banger Wanger


----------



## TurboTTS

************
anal ASSassin
vaginal vomit


----------



## Dotti

No holding back TurboTTs :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> No holding back TurboTTs :lol:


im a south african, so i can swear like the best of them, have a few more but they would be in afrikaans, and im not sure how many of the members would understand :roll:


----------



## Dotti

LOL! Go on go for it :wink:


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> LOL! Go on go for it :wink:


youuuuuu asked for it!

poes cont (poes = pussy, pronounced poo-S with heavy emphasis on the s, cont is a *unt)
doos hoer (does is like a pussy pronounced d-ose and, a hoer is a whore pronounced who-R with heavy emphasis on the R) 
fokken doos (i think you can make out what fokken means)
Hol naier (hole fucker)
stink poes (smelly *unt)
Poeskak (*unt shit)
Etterkop (puss head)

:roll:


----------



## Dotti

TurboTTS said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Go on go for it :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> youuuuuu asked for it!
> 
> poes cont (poes = pussy, pronounced poo-S with heavy emphasis on the s, cont is a *unt)
> doos hoer (does is like a pussy pronounced d-ose and, a hoer is a whore pronounced who-R with heavy emphasis on the R)
> fokken doos (i think you can make out what fokken means)
> Hol naier (hole fucker)
> stink poes (smelly *unt)
> Poeskak (*unt shit)
> Etterkop (puss head)
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Wish I hadn't asked! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella

Futher mucker


----------



## Dotti

pusy cock


----------



## TurboTTS

cum cracker


----------



## sporTTyminx

Fuck me....


----------



## Dotti

hot dog :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

numb nuts


----------



## Dotti

Talk dirty ! :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

****** nob


----------



## Dotti

TurboTTS said:


> black person nob


BMW :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

clearly this thread is moderated, because my fucking words keep getting changed....

c u n t = doodah

n i g g e r = black man

:lol:


----------



## Dotti

TurboTTs   :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> TurboTTs   :lol:


the one place in the world, i thought i couldnt offend.. and i have done... i shall now leave the forum with my turbo tucked between my cylinders :?


----------



## Dotti

Why would I be offended? :?

Anyway ... on with the game ...

Cock Tease


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> Why would I be offended? :?
> 
> Anyway ... on with the game ...
> 
> Cock Tease


are you the moderator that keeps changing my fucking words :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

piles pisshead


----------



## Dotti

TurboTTS said:


> are you the moderator that keeps changing my fucking words :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> piles pisshead


 :lol: ... fuck off no :lol: :lol:

crusty cock :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you the moderator that keeps changing my fucking words :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> piles pisshead
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ... fuck off no :lol: :lol:
> 
> crusty cock :lol:
Click to expand...

dildo dinosaur :lol:


----------



## Dotti

TurboTTS said:


> dildo dinosaur :lol:


KingKong Cockring :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

Dotti said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> dildo dinosaur :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> KingKong Cockring :lol:
Click to expand...

now thats music to my ears, not a swear word! :roll:

clunge kisser


----------



## TurboTTS

fuck nuts!
douche bag!


----------



## Smeds

My boss is a cunt fuck.


----------



## TurboTTS

Smeds said:


> My boss is a doodah fuck.


most bosses are ...

putty pusher


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spasm chasm


----------



## TurboTTS

sperm splasher


----------



## TurboTTS

vaginal vacuum


----------



## Dotti

sperm sandwich :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

crusty clit


----------



## Charlie

Scrote Face
Fuck Monkey
Jizz Face
Anal Fuckwad
Bitchass Motherfucker
Punkass Ho
Jizz Swiller

Charlie


----------



## Sparks001

Northern Monkey


----------



## TurboTTS

Charlie said:


> Scrote Face
> Fuck Monkey
> Jizz Face
> Anal Fuckwad
> Bitchass Motherfucker
> Punkass Ho
> Jizz Swiller
> 
> Charlie


i like bitchass motherfucker - its highly versatile due to its multi word conjunction :lol:


----------



## Charlie

TurboTTS said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrote Face
> Fuck Monkey
> Jizz Face
> Anal Fuckwad
> Bitchass Motherfucker
> Punkass Ho
> Jizz Swiller
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> i like bitchass motherfucker - its highly versatile due to its multi word conjunction :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: glad you approve, I do tend to mix and match a bit so for example

Punkass Motherfucker
Jizz Ho
Bitchass Fuckwad
Jizz Monkey

etc etc :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TurboTTS

Charlie said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrote Face
> Fuck Monkey
> Jizz Face
> Anal Fuckwad
> Bitchass Motherfucker
> Punkass Ho
> Jizz Swiller
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> i like bitchass motherfucker - its highly versatile due to its multi word conjunction :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: glad you approve, I do tend to mix and match a bit so for example
> 
> Punkass Motherfucker
> Jizz Ho
> Bitchass Fuckwad
> Jizz Monkey
> 
> etc etc :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

i use c*untass motherfucker alot
or just c*unt
or as a blaspheme i use jesus christ a lot. but you cant really call someone jesus christ, that would just be strange. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Monkey Hanger :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS

wallsendmag said:


> Monkey Hanger :roll:


how would you use that in a sentence to make it sound like a swear word? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger


Thats Mr Monkey Hanger to you :wink:


----------



## bobski

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Mr Monkey Hanger to you :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bobski said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Mr Monkey Hanger to you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Forgot to say why the big problem with monkey hangers has your dad gone missing :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS

wallsendmag said:


> Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger


that is funniest story ever! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

TurboTTS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yellow you Monkey Hanger :wink: specialy for residents of Hartlepool.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_hanger
> 
> 
> 
> that is funniest story ever! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Could only happen in Hartlepool :wink:


----------



## CHADTT

Much funnier if you mix the words up a bit.

Wucking fanker
Job nockey
Sile pucker
Sheep shagger - Doesnt work!
sock cucker
shucking fithead
futhermocker

get the idea?


----------



## TurboTTS

CHADTT said:


> Much funnier if you mix the words up a bit.
> 
> Wucking fanker
> Job nockey
> Sile pucker
> Sheep shagger - Doesnt work!
> sock cucker
> shucking fithead
> futhermocker
> 
> get the idea?


say shucking fithead and sock cucker when your a little intoxicated... it aint easy :roll:

i like sock cucker, and wucking fanker...

the problem with sock cucker and wucking fanker is, if you had an asshole driving like a c*unt and you call him a wucking fanker, he might just laugh at you! :evil:


----------



## jammyd

love how in 4 days we can come up with 7 pages of insults...


----------



## Charlie

jammyd said:


> love how in 4 days we can come up with 7 pages of insults...


Totally agree, yet post up something sensible and you get bugger all response 

Charlie


----------



## TurboTTS

foken slet (fucking slut in afrikaans) :lol:


----------



## Kell

Spunk Bubble

@TurboTTS: Someone isn't moderating your posts, it's a forum-wide thing. Try and type C U N T and it will automatically change the word to Doodah. Even if it's within another word like S C U N T H O R P E.

Same is true of n i g g e r. So even if you type s n i g g e r, it will change it to black man.

Guess they're pretty much the two most offensive words in the English language at present.


----------



## hanzo

fuck bucket


----------



## hanzo

one word

GAYASSCOCKSUCKINGMOTHERFUCKER


----------



## TurboTTS

Kell said:


> Spunk Bubble
> 
> @TurboTTS: Someone isn't moderating your posts, it's a forum-wide thing. Try and type C U N T and it will automatically change the word to Doodah. Even if it's within another word like S C U N T H O R P E.
> 
> Same is true of n i g g e r. So even if you type s n i g g e r, it will change it to black man.
> 
> Guess they're pretty much the two most offensive words in the English language at present.


thanks for that info...

so lets try n i g g e r - snigger :roll: 
lets try c u n t - scunthorpe :roll:


----------



## Matt B

loving this thread. Some real classics in here

a couple of my suggestions

nob hound

wank shaft

shit stain


----------



## ecko2702

jammyd said:


> love how in 4 days we can come up with 7 pages of insults...


Priorities mate priorities :lol: 
lets see here

Cock jockey
cock holster
douche bag
Fun sponge
horse fucker

I could really go on all day however I need to accomplish something other than naming insults


----------



## TurboTTS

ecko2702 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> love how in 4 days we can come up with 7 pages of insults...
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities mate priorities :lol:
> lets see here
> 
> Cock jockey
> cock holster
> douche bag
> Fun sponge
> horse fucker
> 
> I could really go on all day however I need to accomplish something other than naming insults
Click to expand...

i could go on all day as well :roll:

fuck face
turbo tits
bazooka boobs
crusty cock
hemorrhoid harry

and the list continues....


----------



## bobski

Fuck.....i....n.....g!

Cock Muncher

Ah thats better


----------



## BLinky

does "dick cheese" count?


----------



## ScoobyTT

Peugeot driver.

Arse farmer.


----------



## hanzo

ScoobyTT said:


> Peugeot driver.
> 
> Arse farmer.


LOL!!!!!!!!

Chelsea Fan


----------



## KammyTT

FUCK PIG is one of my newly learnt faves

dick fuck

oh oh and my all time fave....... fuck face! anyone notice a theme


----------



## KammyTT

pish flap


----------



## MP

Fuck stick


----------



## techfreak

Chloe Mafia!

If my ears pick those 2 words up together anywhere in my vacinity i immediately consider that a direct insult


----------



## hanzo

bmw owner


----------



## techfreak

Vee Tech


----------



## SteviedTT

Mark Two :lol:


----------



## hanzo

SteviedTT said:


> Mark Two :lol:


that hurts....


----------



## Snake TT

bum chutney


----------



## Snake TT

anal lining


----------



## Snake TT

Ringpiece magnet


----------



## hanzo

Mark 1

unoriginal but i had to say it!!


----------



## SteviedTT

That doesn't hurt, coz I know it's not true


----------



## bobski

Snake TT said:


> bum chutney


 :lol:


----------



## bobski

Helmet Gobbler
Battery Licker (Ring Licker)


----------



## ecko2702

douche canoe 
dick weed

Bobski all I gotta say is BEST THREAD EVER :lol: :lol:


----------



## michie

fuck lugs
is one of my favourites


----------



## Snake TT

turd assassin
sneaky butcher
bone smuggler
rod concealer


----------



## NaughTTy

Cum Bucket
Bollock Breath
Merkin Muncher


----------



## vagman

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## bobski

ecko2702 said:


> douche canoe
> dick weed
> 
> Bobski all I gotta say is BEST THREAD EVER :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Just a bit of fun M8. Does make me laugh sometimes. 

Jobby Jabber


----------



## hanzo

tt forum :?


----------



## MP

Cheesey Sniper!


----------



## Dotti

Gusset Gob


----------



## BLinky

gordon brown.


----------



## hanzo

tony blair :mrgreen:


----------



## j8keith

Genetic mutation


----------



## BLinky

tracy beaker


----------



## Dotti

Brazillian Barry


----------



## MP

Chutney Ferret


----------



## Dotti

Fluffy dunker


----------



## BLinky

nick griffin.


----------



## Dotti

Belgian buns


----------



## hanzo

mk1 driver


----------



## Tangerine Knight

fanny batter

shit lips


----------



## SteviedTT

mitch tt :roll:


----------



## hanzo

TT RS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

boyz toyz


----------



## Jamo8

Sausage Jockey


----------



## Harvester

Nine Volter

(as in a woman of dubious hygeine.....comparing her to the usual way of testing a 9 volt battery!!)

:!:


----------



## Dotti

male drivers! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith

Dotti said:


> male drivers! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Dotti :!: only 9/10 for spelling, you left the "Fe" off of the front of your statement. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

j8keith said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> male drivers! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti :!: only 9/10 for spelling, you left the "Fe" off of the front of your statement. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

With my spelling that would make it 3 words


----------



## BLinky

Dot tee.


----------



## hanzo

blackberry users!


----------



## BLinky

windows mobile


----------



## Dotti

Be Linky :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Dotti said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> male drivers! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti :!: only 9/10 for spelling, you left the "Fe" off of the front of your statement. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With my spelling that would make it 3 words
Click to expand...

I concede you win that round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky

Dotti said:


> Be Linky :lol:


shiny beautiful


----------



## BLinky

Dotti said:


> Be Linky :lol:


red TT


----------



## hanzo

Black TTS


----------



## BLinky

fog lights.


----------



## Dotti

BLinky said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be Linky :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> red TT
Click to expand...

Totally spangly


----------



## Matchu

Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Dotti

wet TiTTies [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## hanzo

Dotti said:


> wet TiTTies [smiley=whip.gif]


thats a fantasy


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

early starts!


----------



## Harvester

Dotti said:


> wet TiTTies [smiley=whip.gif]


heavy Breathing! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Wet pussy


----------



## BLinky

Dotti said:


> Wet pussy


 :-|


----------



## Dotti

Your go ?


----------



## BLinky

BBC HD


----------



## Dotti

Radio four


----------



## BLinky

Helen Back


----------



## SteviedTT

Did someone say wet pussy


----------



## BLinky

ting tings


----------



## wallstreet

Ex Boss


----------



## BLinky

eliza doolittle


----------



## Harvester

Hazardous Nuns


----------



## Dotti

Virgin Mary


----------



## Harvester

Scary Mary


----------



## Dotti

Hairy Mary :lol:


----------



## BLinky

Mary Christmas


----------



## Dotti

Contrary Mary


----------



## BLinky

Mary A.Baker


----------



## hanzo

fuck you! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Mary's twin


----------



## BLinky

han so


----------



## hanzo




----------



## BLinky

star trek


----------



## Harvester

Star Bar


----------



## BLinky

star gate


----------



## Dotti

starlight express


----------



## BLinky

Don Black


----------



## Dotti

black box


----------



## techfreak

Fuck box


----------



## BLinky

box office


----------



## Dotti

fish finger


----------



## BLinky

fishy fingers


----------



## Dotti

cod piece


----------



## BLinky

fish + chips.


----------



## Dotti

chop sticks


----------



## BLinky

chinese takeaway (that isnt chinese at all)


----------



## Dotti

spring roll


----------



## BLinky

dim sum


----------



## Dotti

chingchongchina man


----------



## BLinky

bakalakadaka road


----------



## Dotti

East Enders


----------



## BLinky

Dotti said:


> East Enders


cheating dottee


----------



## Dotti

:lol: I know


----------



## Charlie

Oh Jesus this is turning into Two Word Story [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Abi I will have to out you if you continue - You know what I mean :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti

Charlie said:


> Oh Jesus this is turning into Two Word Story [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> 
> Abi I will have to out you if you continue - You know what I mean :lol:
> 
> Charlie


:lol: 'out you' what does that mean?

Ban me? tell me off? warn me? slap and tickle me? :lol:


----------



## BLinky

Charlie finger


----------



## Dotti

officially told! [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Dotti said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus this is turning into Two Word Story [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> 
> Abi I will have to out you if you continue - You know what I mean :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: 'out you' what does that mean?
> 
> Ban me? tell me off? warn me? slap and tickle me? :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL Your major digression which we shall say no more about if you behave yourself :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## BLinky

double parking


----------



## Dotti

Charlie said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus this is turning into Two Word Story [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> 
> Abi I will have to out you if you continue - You know what I mean :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: 'out you' what does that mean?
> 
> Ban me? tell me off? warn me? slap and tickle me? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Your major digression which we shall say no more about if you behave yourself :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 :lol: officially told! <----- (2 words) !!!


----------



## BLinky

Dotti said:


> :lol: officially told! <----- (2 words) !!!


4 words


----------



## Dotti

BLinky said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: officially told! <----- (2 words) !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 words
Click to expand...

Wrong! It is 3 words and 1 number! It would have been 4 words had I spelt number 2 in words (two)    :wink:

gut buster


----------



## BLinky

pork balls.


----------



## Dotti

big boobs


----------



## BLinky

tiny boobs


----------



## Dotti

big feet


----------



## BLinky

large nipples!


----------



## Dotti

naughty boy


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hmm not seen this thread!

Nuns Cnunt!


----------



## BLinky

Nun cunt.
lol "c u n t" is filtered.


----------



## Dotti

Nunnery buns


----------



## Bryn

Beef curtains


----------



## BLinky

trimmed curtains.


----------



## Dotti

chintzy curtains :lol:


----------



## BLinky

Pink curtains.


----------



## Dotti

slick curtains


----------



## BLinky

pink sofa


----------



## Dotti

lamp shade


----------



## BLinky

pink undies


----------



## Dotti

with lace


----------



## BLinky

with what?(kidding)

pink teddy


----------



## Charlie

F*ck off

Sorry just thought I would get it back on topic 

Charlie


----------



## BLinky

FU(K TARD


----------



## Dotti

forum tossers :lol:


----------



## bobski

Fanny kebab


----------



## Dotti

sausage cream


----------



## BLinky

beef curtain


----------



## TTCool

Formula One :wink: :lol:

Joe


----------



## hy3na

FANNY BATTER
SLUT BUCKET


----------



## sixdoublesix

Spunk dustbin


----------



## Dotti

Nobbily Nibbler


----------



## sixdoublesix

muff cabbage (google it)


----------



## Dotti

sixdoublesix said:


> muff cabbage (google it)


 [smiley=sick2.gif] that's disgusting


----------



## Harvester

Katie Price


----------



## NaughTTy

Fuck Pig (and yes that is referring to the one above  )


----------



## Dotti

pig face


----------



## BLinky

pork scratching


----------



## Dotti

tongue sandwich


----------



## BLinky

oil sandwich


----------



## bobski

Fanny Custard


----------



## BLinky

need sex!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

susan boyle


----------



## Gazzer

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> susan boyle


 ????

fugly bint


----------



## smc2402

Shit licker.

Shouted out of the window at all Corsa / Punto / Clio drivers who have phat wheels and baked bean can exhausts.

"SHIT LICKER !!"


----------



## Gazzer

smc2402 said:


> Shit licker.
> 
> Shouted out of the window at all Corsa / Punto / Clio drivers who have phat wheels and baked bean can exhausts.
> 
> "SHIT LICKER !!"


oooooooooooerrrrrrrrrrrr even i cant get away with that lol


----------



## ronin

Goat raper


----------



## BLinky

BMW woman.


----------



## CHADTT

Carry on.

Keep going!!.

effing brilliant.


----------



## leenx

************!! :lol:


----------



## AEW003

Knob Jockey!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

pole dancer!


----------



## leenx

Cardboard Cutout!! :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Dotti

love juice


----------



## hanzo

mk1 driver .....

hehehe thats a classic one!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

8J shite


----------



## leenx

BMW Drivers :lol: :lol: :roll:[*]

Blinky already said BMW Woman :lol: :lol: Therefore

RCZ Drivers


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Beef curtains


----------



## Gazzer

that aint swearing! its describing a set of flaps on a bird lol.

funt cace


----------



## Dotti

Mens pants!!!!


----------



## techfreak

Dotti said:


> pole dancer!


How's that now?

Dot Ti


----------



## oceans7

cock monkey


----------



## Dotti

Wet gusset!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Wank stain


----------



## richieshore

Cock sniffer


----------



## Gazzer

Dotti said:


> Wet gusset!


smelly wet gusset................mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dotti

Spunk juice :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Fuzz Ferret


----------



## leenx

Japs eye :lol:


----------



## oceans7

pussy panda


----------



## AudiDoDatDen

Split arse


----------



## Gazzer

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Split arse


nice one chubby lol


----------



## oceans7

Butt Muncher


----------



## Gazzer

oceans7 said:


> Butt Muncher


ive munched some lovely female butts bud...........thats not swearing thats an aphrodisiac lol


----------



## Dotti

TuTTi FruiTTi :lol:


----------



## oceans7

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt Muncher
> 
> 
> 
> ive munched some lovely female butts bud...........thats not swearing thats an aphrodisiac lol
Click to expand...

Muddy Mouth :lol:


----------



## leenx

************** :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Wet wang


----------



## Gazzer

knicker sniffer


----------



## Gazzer

kipper c**t


----------

